# Worst picture of yourself... POST IT!



## Mia Davina (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok, I'm jumping on the bandwagon of the insecurities thing. So most pople have posted pictures of themselves without make up, and we've told everyone our insecurites (I didn't do that.. sorry, I'm lame). Now, I want to see that picture that everyone has. You know, that picture that you have always kept just to make sure that no one would ever see it? That picture that you look at and think "what were they thinking when they took this picture?!".

I'm going to start it off good. It's gonna be hard to beat this one, guys!!





This was 20 minutes after I had major oral surgery. I couldn't feel my face.. Honestly, I didn't even know my mouth was open when I took the pic. As you can tell, I'm naked... but the worst thing, that you can't see... my chest is covered in blood. I didn't know I was drooling! Not only does the blood make tihs picture bad, but I have no make up on, my hair is a huge mess, and I'm still half under!!!


your turn!! (btw... if this is too graphic.. let me know and I will change it).

-Mia


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah... this is the result of Michigan Hockey victory over Boston College and a Michigan Football victory over Penn State last year, and many sloppy drunken hours because we had a keg of QUALITY (for college, anyways... it was Labatt Blue) beer to share between, oh, 15 people. I feel like I LOST this game of beer pong. 

View attachment BeerPong2.JPG


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 26, 2006)

Your a michigan boy, very cool, I went to high school with your quarterback. Chad still a crazy guy?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 26, 2006)

The overwhelming majority of my pics are bad so I have too many to post....
I bought a digital camera so I can delete all the bad ones instead of wasting film


----------



## Tragdor (Sep 26, 2006)

The horror.....I look so stoned, which is ironic since I am "staright edge"


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 26, 2006)

This is me seeing my little brohter off. I hate how I look the sun is glaring in my eyes.


----------



## tinkerbell (Sep 26, 2006)

ok this has got to be THE WORST picture of me ever - I think I look horrible. I had just woken up, and had a bunch of family over - so I'm sure I was up really late that night. My dad took it of me when I really wasnt paying attention. I appropriately named this picture, 'yuck'


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 26, 2006)

_I am such a damned woosie...I deleted every picture of myself that I considered heinous._


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 26, 2006)

This is an old pic....but candid photos suck


----------



## Mia Davina (Sep 26, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> This is me seeing my little brohter off. I hate how I look the sun is glaring in my eyes.




I wouldn't have thought this was a bad picture in the least!! I love your hair!!


----------



## blueeyedevie (Sep 26, 2006)

NOT only is this my personal worst picture ever I am pretty sure it is the worst picture for any one any where.. I was hot, tired, and I looked like a country pumpkin.. Caught in mid scream.. UCK.... I am so brave to post ..


----------



## Mia Davina (Sep 26, 2006)

blueeyedevie said:


> NOT only is this my personal worst picture ever I am pretty sure it is the worst picture for any one any where.. I was hot, tired, and I looked like a country pumpkin.. Caught in mid scream.. UCK.... I am so brave to post ..




that reminds me of many pictures of myself *laughs* Country girls! I love the pups though. The look on your face is more "huh? Sing? ok!" than screaming ^_^


----------



## Mia Davina (Sep 26, 2006)

come on guys! No ones even coming close to beating my worst picture! Let's get some really bad pictures! So far, I think a lot of these are cute!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2006)

Here you go...I am brave.


----------



## Mia Davina (Sep 26, 2006)

Paul said:


> Here you go...I am brave.





EEEEE!!! That is the cutest picture EVER!!!!


----------



## Buffie (Sep 26, 2006)

I admire y'all SO much for being so bold and brave! Very cool of yas. 

However... I gotta say, you guys are way too hard on yourselves! They're really not *that* bad. I have totally seen worse. For the most part (except, perhaps for you Mia, ouch! I can relate.) youse guys look like those pics were taken during happy moments! 

Clever idea for a thread, though. I'm looking for a really gnarly one of me. I know I've got em, the question is... did I put them on the puter? Usually I delete them so fast, it's like they never existed.


----------



## Falling Boy (Sep 27, 2006)

never!!!!! i hate posting pics of myself as it is, the last thing i am going to do is post a bad one!!!!


----------



## Buffie (Sep 27, 2006)

Found one! Someone decided to monkey with the camera just after I finished scrubbing the tub and some other greasy icky housework. I even have a zit. That's hot. 

View attachment YIKES.jpg


----------



## Mia Davina (Sep 27, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Found one! Someone decided to monkey with the camera just after I finished scrubbing the tub and some other greasy icky housework. I even have a zit. That's hot.




haha.. A zit... I have a million of them at all times!!

I LOVE the look on your face!


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 27, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Your a michigan boy, very cool, I went to high school with your quarterback. Chad still a crazy guy?



Haha... that's awesome. From State College, huh? Yeah... I don't know Chad personally, but would you PLEASE tell him to put some more air under the ball? I'm sick of his three yard passes that plummet to the ground.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm at the Renaissance Fair, someone's just drenched me with a bucket of water...this is a _bad _photo.


----------



## Mia Davina (Sep 27, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> I'm at the Renaissance Fair, someone's just drenched me with a bucket of water...this is a _bad _photo.




but you look so happy!!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Sep 27, 2006)

View attachment fattpics013.jpg


It's not the worst but I don't like it.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 27, 2006)

Mia Davina said:


> but you look so happy!!



Thank you 

hey, I'm barefoot, wet, and at a Ren Fair...what's there to be unhappy about .

I was happy, I just look like crap lol.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Sep 27, 2006)

ok.. I'll bite..
here's a really bad pic of me at my house warming party.. nobody even said "hey.. look up.. i'm taking a pic"
ugh.. i hate that..
but at least i didn't have a mouth full of food falling out or a booger hanging out or something LOL 

View attachment BADpic.jpg


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 27, 2006)

This is REALLY old, but it definitely applies to the thread. 

What can I say? Growing up is hard to do! 

View attachment aem8gr.jpg


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 27, 2006)

OMG that is so CUTE Jeeps


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 27, 2006)

You guys are so cute. Lemme see if I can resize something appropriately.


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 27, 2006)

Trust me, I have worse, this is just the worst I have on my laptop, I just dont like my facial expression, it looks half way between dazed and happy


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 27, 2006)

YOU are a very nice looking young man.


----------



## Butterbelly (Sep 27, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> YOU are a very nice looking young man.



I second that


----------



## Butterbelly (Sep 27, 2006)

I absolutely hate this pic. It's not the worst one of me, but it's pretty close. I just hate the expression on my face, and the fact that I look like a doofus.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 27, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> YOU are a very nice looking young man.



Ditto that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 27, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ditto that.




He's too hot for words.....
*swoons*


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 27, 2006)

If I post the worst of me they'd close the site down...or the server would explode. You've all seen the soot-faced pic....well, that's far from the worst....in fact, one of the more flattering.


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 27, 2006)

Ummm... *blush* wow, thanx alot. I really think that it is a horrible pic of myslef lol. But hey, I'm not gonna argue with the crowd lol. Even if I dont actually believe they are talkin about me lol. It is all really appreciated. Actually it compels me to start a topic for it. I'll tell ya what, if I get enough encouragment (i.e. people not sayin i'm ugly or continuin using these descriptive terms of me lol) i'll post a few of my good ones somewhere for ya all to see. Again, thanx alot. You are all awsome ^_^




> He's too hot for words.....
> *swoons*





> Ditto that.





> YOU are a very nice looking young man.





> I second that


----------



## dreamer72fem (Sep 27, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ditto that.



I am going to ditto her ditto
Stacey


----------



## Fairia (Sep 27, 2006)

I would like to show you many of them; one from around the time my brother was entering college in 1996, but I don't have that up. All I can say is that I looked like a guy with the short hair look, at one point the "Beatles" hair (at least I thought). Which is why I don't want to have short hair anymore and being called "Pat", like I looked like a guy.


----------



## Mia Davina (Sep 27, 2006)

Butterbelly said:


> I absolutely hate this pic. It's not the worst one of me, but it's pretty close. I just hate the expression on my face, and the fact that I look like a doofus.




only thing wrong with this pic that I can find is the bad lighting, but that has nothing to do with you.


----------



## Mia Davina (Sep 27, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Trust me, I have worse, this is just the worst I have on my laptop, I just dont like my facial expression, it looks half way between dazed and happy




if this is you on a bad day... then I'd hate to see you on a good day! You'd probably make me faint with girly swooning!!


----------



## ripley (Sep 27, 2006)

From the blotchy skin to the stoned looking eyes, this is a pretty gruesome pic.


And a date stamp over it just adds that special something.


----------



## Mia Davina (Sep 27, 2006)

ripley said:


> From the blotchy skin to the stoned looking eyes, this is a pretty gruesome pic.
> 
> 
> And a date stamp over it just adds that special something.





hehe, that's what I call the "nyquil" look.


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 27, 2006)

Yay for stoner eyes lol


----------



## indy500tchr (Sep 27, 2006)

I know all you men want this sexy beauty! LOL 

View attachment 100_1025.jpg


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 27, 2006)

I was tempted to post a special little picture that I have of Katie.... But since she posted this one, I think that I'll just hold on to my precious picture of her until later.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm feeling horribly insecure after looking at this thread and seeing a bunch of pictures from this weekend that make y'alls "worst" pictures look like nothin'. I'm a horrible, horrible picture taker. I contort my face, I droop my eyes, I could go on forever. 
So I'll start with one that's bad but not the bad I speak of and move progressively worse. This is also a duo-post for the non-made up thread.

Brand spanking new contacts, bright sunlight, no make up.

Sigh.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Sep 27, 2006)

The sleepy looking/cough syrup pic is my favorite out of all the pic.. SO not a bad pic.. Very commerical-ish. 



> I am going to ditto her ditto
> Stacey


 Can i get in on the ditto's

HOT BOYS NOBODY TOLD ME THERE WOULD BE HOT BOYS! :doh: shakes head why did i post such a bad/bad picture.. LOL


----------



## Mia Davina (Sep 27, 2006)

indy500tchr said:


> I know all you men want this sexy beauty! LOL




HEHE!!! I love that face!!!!


----------



## Mia Davina (Sep 27, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm feeling horribly insecure after looking at this thread and seeing a bunch of pictures from this weekend that make y'alls "worst" pictures look like nothin'. I'm a horrible, horrible picture taker. I contort my face, I droop my eyes, I could go on forever.
> So I'll start with one that's bad but not the bad I speak of and move progressively worse. This is also a duo-post for the non-made up thread.
> 
> Brand spanking new contacts, bright sunlight, no make up.
> ...




you are being way too hard on yourself! I don't see anything bad with this picture at all!


----------



## mango (Sep 27, 2006)

ripley said:


> From the blotchy skin to the stoned looking eyes, this is a pretty gruesome pic.
> 
> 
> And a date stamp over it just adds that special something.



*Rippa... You look ripped!!

 *


----------



## Paul (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks, I guess, Mia Davina (cute  ).


----------



## Paul (Sep 27, 2006)

Jeep,

Your too hard on yourself---I see a real cutie in that picutre. Its not a bad picture IMHO.

As an aside I have heard that women and men differ on what they find attractive in women. I had a girl pal tell me once that when she dressed in baggy sweats and with her hair pulled quickly up into a ponytail needing to be washed just to go to the grocery store in az hurry, (a llook she felt was not all that attractive), she was hit on by men almost as much as when she dressed up to look pretty. Very possibly what she felt was dressing down (ugly) was not seen by men as dressing down. 

So a woman may feel their picture is horrible and a man might see a beautiful woman in the photograph.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 27, 2006)

*whimper* AND!!! This isn't my worst pic!! LOL. My worst is so much worse than any on here, that I couldn't post it lol!! suffice to say when my dear friend Lorna saw my worst pic she laughed for 20 minutes :\

(melted chocolate on fingers in case you wondered)


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 27, 2006)

ripley said:


> From the blotchy skin to the stoned looking eyes, this is a pretty gruesome pic.
> 
> 
> And a date stamp over it just adds that special something.



2 days before Christmas .... hmmmm ?¿?¿?

Pretty gruesome. nah.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 27, 2006)

Ruby Ripples said:


> *whimper* AND!!! This isn't my worst pic!! LOL. My worst is so much worse than any on here, that I couldn't post it lol!! suffice to say when my dear friend Lorna saw my worst pic she laughed for 20 minutes :\
> 
> (melted chocolate on fingers in case you wondered)



Actually, that is a great pic. I had to do a double take since I didn't see you explanation below. I thought maybe they had an election in Scotland and you were showing off your voting finger(s).  

-Spanky


----------



## Spanky (Sep 27, 2006)

indy500tchr said:


> I know all you men want this sexy beauty! LOL



Great pic, very pretty. Of oll the pics this one made me laugh. I am still giggling!

Thanks!

Spanky


----------



## rainyday (Sep 27, 2006)

Alrighty, I think I have a winner for the "worst picture" prize. Those aren't my fingers and there's a story behind this, but I'll spare ya. And you bet your bippy I made this black and white in an attempt to mask some of the hideousness.
.


----------



## ripley (Sep 27, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Alrighty, I think I have a winner for the "worst picture" prize. Those aren't my fingers and there's a story behind this, but I'll spare ya. And you bet your bippy I made this black and white in an attempt to mask some of the hideousness.




You MUST tell the story.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 28, 2006)

Ok, I'll pony up with something worse now that I feel mildly better about myself.

It involves PBR and red eye and safety goggles.


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 28, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ok, I'll pony up with something worse now that I feel mildly better about myself.
> 
> It involves PBR and red eye and safety goggles.



Oh, the horrors of PBR... I don't even want to go there.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 28, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Oh, the horrors of PBR... I don't even want to go there.



PBR: The beer of stories you never want to tell again and pictures you want to burn.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 28, 2006)

And you think you guys take bad pictures... This is my mom's cat, Bunny: 

View attachment bunny.jpg


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 28, 2006)

I actually thought I was being cute. I'm often wrong.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> And you think you guys take bad pictures... This is my mom's cat, Bunny:



Oh my god TSL, I often thought you were kidding about this cat. I see that you were not. And I love Bunny, I admit. I want to squeeze it and hold it. But I'm gonna bundle it in a blanket first, just in case it's contagious.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 28, 2006)

Noo! No jokies! My brother has one too! Here's a picture my SIL took while bathing them... Note how dirty the water is: 

View attachment fatcats.jpg


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 28, 2006)

Those are some morbidly obese hairless cats. I almost thought they were possums!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 28, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> Those are some morbidly obese hairless cats. I almost thought they were possums!



I admit, they're kind of chunky. We've learned most vets are not fat friendly.

Edit: And just to be fair, this is what I look like after two days without sleep and a touch of stress acne! 

View attachment IMG_0248.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Noo! No jokies! My brother has one too! Here's a picture my SIL took while bathing them... Note how dirty the water is:



OMG, what darlings! I'm not a cat person. Not at all. But these I like!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 28, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> OMG, what darlings! I'm not a cat person. Not at all. But these I like!



If you ever come by TN and want a kitty, I'm sure my mom could hook you up. (She's forever getting them dumped on her.)


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 28, 2006)

this one actually makes me giggle.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> If you ever come by TN and want a kitty, I'm sure my mom could hook you up. (She's forever getting them dumped on her.)



Sorry if I am going OT...My wife and I love cats but her allergies keep us from having any fur-bearing varmits. Would you recommend cats like this?? Do you get used to the fur-less-ness? Are there limits to being outside or needing kitty sweaters?? Up north here, it gets cold and for a long time too. I'd love to surprise her some day with one. I think our boys would like a pet too.

- Spanky


----------



## lemmink (Sep 28, 2006)

I love hairless cats for no good reason. 

This is the worst picture of me, yet also the most awesome.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 28, 2006)

I do recommend them if it's the hair she's allergic to! Bunny's hefty, so he wears a tube top made out of sweatpant legs in the winter, because arms on shirts bother him. He also has to be watched for sunburn in the summer! Cold doesn't bother them, but they dop like to crawl under blankets and such.

They're super-friendly with kids, and they're going down in price/frequently placed in rescues.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 28, 2006)

Spanky said:


> Sorry if I am going OT...My wife and I love cats but her allergies keep us from having any fur-bearing varmits. Would you recommend cats like this?? Do you get used to the fur-less-ness? Are there limits to being outside or needing kitty sweaters?? Up north here, it gets cold and for a long time too. I'd love to surprise her some day with one. I think our boys would like a pet too.
> 
> - Spanky



I'm not allergic to the fur, it's the dander that gets me twitching. I'm not sure a hairless cat will solve that but I do like the idea of a cat with the ability to be bathed. Cats in a bathtub present an entirely new image for me.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I do recommend them if it's the hair she's allergic to! Bunny's hefty, so he wears a tube top made out of sweatpant legs in the winter, because arms on shirts bother him. He also has to be watched for sunburn in the summer! Cold doesn't bother them, but they dop like to crawl under blankets and such.
> 
> They're super-friendly with kids, and they're going down in price/frequently placed in rescues.



Thanks for the advice. 

BTW, I think you may need to move Bunny's pic to the "What's under your belly hang" thread. Since now we know he's male, I can sorta guess.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Sep 28, 2006)

I Love the yellow kitty (bunny) right?... SO SO CUTE.. What is scarey is My kitty george is NOT a hairless cat but once... ONCE I SAY HE LOOKED just like that...  BUZZ buzz... NOW THOSE TWO KITTYS IN THE WATER they look more like drowed rats!! I was a bit scared.. Off to see if I have a pic..


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 28, 2006)

Bunny's the yellow one, and in the water, Bunny's the reddish one. The other one's Orlach, with the black ears. He's HIDEOUS.


----------



## Mini (Sep 28, 2006)

TSL, please tell me those cats have wonderful personalities.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, they're emotional cripples who constantly need to be held and petted. Is that the same thing as a good personality? 

They're nice cats, but they're not for me. I like my animals aloof and angry.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> And you think you guys take bad pictures... This is my mom's cat, Bunny:



Mother of God!!! WHAT is that? heehee!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 28, 2006)

I actually delete/dont save my worst ones but this one is horrible but I saved it because I think my little girl looks so sweet the way she poked her head in- I actually went ahead and cropped myself out just to save her in the pic







My other bad ones are in the "no make-up" thread


----------



## Mia Davina (Sep 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Well, they're emotional cripples who constantly need to be held and petted. Is that the same thing as a good personality?
> 
> They're nice cats, but they're not for me. I like my animals aloof and angry.




well then you would love my cats. Anya (the one with me in the "un-made up" thread) is affraid of her own shadow, and Alex hates everyone but me. The only way you can get him to melt is by scratching his chin, then he's like buttah on a hot georgia afternoon ^_^.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Well, they're emotional cripples who constantly need to be held and petted. Is that the same thing as a good personality?



My Therapist tells me it's not and apparently it's something I need to work on...

Anyway, this is my least favourite picture of me. I have very fair skin and this was a fake tan experiment. Not only is an an unattractive shade of tangerine but it bought me out in a horrible rash which took about three weeks to go. These days I stick to pretending that pale is 'interesting'

Tracey xx 

View attachment bad.jpg


----------



## Mia Davina (Sep 28, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> My Therapist tells me it's not and apparently it's something I need to work on...
> 
> Anyway, this is my least favourite picture of me. I have very fair skin and this was a fake tan experiment. Not only is an an unattractive shade of tangerine but it bought me out in a horrible rash which took about three weeks to go. These days I stick to pretending that pale is 'interesting'
> 
> Tracey xx




doesn't look orange to me! But I know what you mean about the rash. I tried to use this stuff on my legs once (because all of me tans fine, except my legs!), and I broke out!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 28, 2006)

I've been looking around, having trouble finding the worst of the worst... (trust me, they exist, I just don't seem to have them on this computer or something.)

Lesse.... here's one. In my defense, I'm actually looking at something which is making me appear crosseyed, but I think mixed with expression, chin tucking, etc... it's a contender.  

View attachment me_worst.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 28, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> These days I stick to pretending that pale is 'interesting'



Pale certainly is interesting! I join your ranks in the Coalition of Chalk People.


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 28, 2006)

lemmink said:


> I love hairless cats for no good reason.
> 
> This is the worst picture of me, yet also the most awesome.



Oh C'mon, that really is adorable.


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 28, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Sigh.




I really like this photo.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 29, 2006)

i like it too! afg is a fox and there's not a whole lot she can do to hide it.
now i will scour my picturetrail for the worst of the worst - i know there's gotta be something. 
brb!


----------



## elle camino (Sep 29, 2006)

got it.




mark of a true camwhore: before you grab a tissue, get at least one picture.


----------



## Mia Davina (Sep 29, 2006)

elle camino said:


> got it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yay! Another bleeder!!


----------



## biackrlng (Sep 29, 2006)

WOW You are Gorgeous!! 



BeaBea said:


> My Therapist tells me it's not and apparently it's something I need to work on...
> 
> Anyway, this is my least favourite picture of me. I have very fair skin and this was a fake tan experiment. Not only is an an unattractive shade of tangerine but it bought me out in a horrible rash which took about three weeks to go. These days I stick to pretending that pale is 'interesting'
> 
> Tracey xx


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 29, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> I really like this photo.



Me too. She looks other worldly in that photo. Reminds me of Daryl Hannah fresh and naked from the ocean in 'Splash.' Like a mermaid!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 29, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Me too. She looks other worldly in that photo. Reminds me of Daryl Hannah fresh and naked from the ocean in 'Splash.' Like a mermaid!



HA! Your interpretation if that photo is so much better than mine which ended at "I look like hell!".

A mermaid! YAY!


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 29, 2006)

elle camino said:


> mark of a true camwhore: before you grab a tissue, get at least one picture.



YAY For being a camwhore lol


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> And you think you guys take bad pictures... This is my mom's cat, Bunny:


AAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH

THAT SCARED THE CRAP OUT OF ME:shocked: :shocked:


----------



## roundbird (Sep 29, 2006)

Mia Davina said:


> you are being way too hard on yourself! I don't see anything bad with this picture at all!


May I say that you have beautiful eyes?
Hope ya don't mind.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 29, 2006)

My worst pic...
As I prefer to stay behind the camera, you could tell there are not so many pics of me...
But there is one... I use it as my profile pic, too. (I'm quite surprised it doesn't scare most people away...)
I call this my "unshaven and far from home" - look. I did this shot in the middle of another sleepless night, stressed, greasy hair and no hot water to wash them...


----------



## Mia Davina (Sep 29, 2006)

roundbird said:


> May I say that you have beautiful eyes?
> Hope ya don't mind.




I have beautiful eyes? Well thankyou very much.... but if you're going by the picture in this thread, then those would be my "I just came out of anesthesia" eyes.

If you're talking about Bea... I agree with that one ^_^


----------



## grizz (Sep 29, 2006)

I figure this is as good of place as any to make my introduction, this was taken last year afterr a GWAR concert, I got sprayed with fake blood and all kinds of other nastyness, going again in November.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 29, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I've been looking around, having trouble finding the worst of the worst... (trust me, they exist, I just don't seem to have them on this computer or something.)
> 
> Lesse.... here's one. In my defense, I'm actually looking at something which is making me appear crosseyed, but I think mixed with expression, chin tucking, etc... it's a contender.


It appears as though you have been whacked upside the skull with a 2x4.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 29, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> It appears as though you have been whacked upside the skull with a 2x4.



Why thank you.


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 29, 2006)

grizz said:


> I figure this is as good of place as any to make my introduction, this was taken last year afterr a GWAR concert, I got sprayed with fake blood and all kinds of other nastyness, going again in November.



Welcome, Grizz. Sounds like you were pretty close to up front at that concert - I hope you have the same fortune this year. 

Jump right in here at Dimensions. You'll love it.


----------



## Buffie (Oct 2, 2006)

Found an even WORSE bad pic! 

If I've told that man once, I've told him a zillion f-ing times... DON'T take pics of me when I'm trying to do other things. It annoys the piss out of me. But he does it anyway... so I flip him off. What a talent, too. I didn't even put down the curling iron. 

The fact that it's out of focus... extra nice touch.  

View attachment MakeUp 001.jpg


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 3, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Found an even WORSE bad pic!
> 
> If I've told that man once, I've told him a zillion f-ing times... DON'T take pics of me when I'm trying to do other things. It annoys the piss out of me. But he does it anyway... so I flip him off. What a talent, too. I didn't even put down the curling iron.
> 
> The fact that it's out of focus... extra nice touch.



My wife does the same to me with her web cam...so I started mooning when ever I see the cam pointed in my direction...LOL


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 3, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> And you think you guys take bad pictures... This is my mom's cat, Bunny:


I blew my wad on the "no make-up" and "silly face" threads. But that cat is so futt bugly, he actually comes around the other end of ugly, and is, in fact, quite beautiful.


----------



## love dubh (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm so white. 

View attachment faced.jpg


View attachment faced1.jpg


View attachment faced2.jpg


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 5, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> I'm so white.



Whoa, in that last one its not you that gets the "worst picture" award, its DEFINATELY your friend. HELLO ORANGE FACE!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 5, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Whoa, in that last one its not you that gets the "worst picture" award, its DEFINATELY your friend. HELLO ORANGE FACE!



Oompa-loompa!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Oct 5, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Oompa-loompa!



Definately oompa-loompaish...and DAMN IT now the song is in the mind. MAKE IT STOP.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Sep 30, 2010)

grizz said:


> I figure this is as good of place as any to make my introduction, this was taken last year afterr a GWAR concert, I got sprayed with fake blood and all kinds of other nastyness, going again in November.



Dude! You look like you just had SO MUCH FUN!!!


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 30, 2010)

KnottyOne said:


> Trust me, I have worse, this is just the worst I have on my laptop, I just dont like my facial expression, it looks half way between dazed and happy



Thats a frickin hot picture, Your insane!!!


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL How in the heck am i suposed to post this right under that major hot guy? But I'll play along, This is my worst picture ever that i kept, and i only kept it well because. MY BOOBS LOOK AWESOME!







It was late I had been drinking and dancing, And i won some lame Mica poster signed.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow..blast from the past thread!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 30, 2010)

Not a good look.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow. Total necro post-off.


----------



## Adrian (Oct 2, 2010)

This is one of the worst pictures of me. I knew for a long while that my hairline was reseeding but, this picture illustrated there was a worst section where hair was real thin. This hit me as though someone punched me in my stomach. 

View attachment ADRIAN_2007_Horror_Mod.jpg


----------



## Twilley (Oct 2, 2010)

Pretty sure most pictures of me are terrible, lol


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 2, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> LOL How in the heck am i suposed to post this right under that major hot guy? But I'll play along, This is my worst picture ever that i kept, and i only kept it well because. MY BOOBS LOOK AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hahha oh my gosdh I lurve this pic isa :happy:


----------



## kristineirl (Oct 4, 2010)

yeah well, the one time you meet a celebrity you've adored since you were a kid, you look like this. BAH, i say!


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 4, 2010)

kristineirl said:


> yeah well, the one time you meet a celebrity you've adored since you were a kid, you look like this. BAH, i say!



Yeah, but Seth is perspiring quite a bit ... so you win.


----------



## Ola (Oct 4, 2010)

Is this to the peoplez satisfaction?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 4, 2010)

So... when I think of Worst Picture of myself that is still in existence, this is the first one that comes to mind.
I can't believe I'm actually sharing it. It makes me cringe.


----------



## evilvampire (Oct 4, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> LOL How in the heck am i suposed to post this right under that major hot guy? But I'll play along, This is my worst picture ever that i kept, and i only kept it well because. MY BOOBS LOOK AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats your worst picture ever???? What the french toast??? uhm..... i think it look great personally LOL


----------



## Christov (Oct 4, 2010)

Drunk; check. Sweaty; check. Ridiculous pose; check.

Bad picture criteria fulfilled.


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 5, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> hahha oh my gosdh I lurve this pic isa :happy:



LOL Thank you, But I totally look like i should have a unibrow there.


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 5, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> So... when I think of Worst Picture of myself that is still in existence, this is the first one that comes to mind.
> I can't believe I'm actually sharing it. It makes me cringe.



I think you have amazing eyes Carla! 



evilvampire said:


> Thats your worst picture ever???? What the french toast??? uhm..... i think it look great personally LOL



LOL well ok i do have worse, But this is the worst I will share in public. And thank you very much, Mind you I posted this before the Zombie photos :doh:


----------



## lostinadaydream (Oct 5, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> So... when I think of Worst Picture of myself that is still in existence, this is the first one that comes to mind.
> I can't believe I'm actually sharing it. It makes me cringe.



Ehm... I call that sweet!


----------



## Proner (Oct 5, 2010)

It's an old one but definitely the worst one. It was during high school during carnaval, was dressed as hippie  

View attachment 458149699.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 5, 2010)

LOL Romain! This made me laugh as much as the photo of me with a ginger beard made you laugh!


----------



## Adrian (Oct 5, 2010)

Carla, this topic is supposed to be about, the worst picture, this a gorgeous photo showing your very pretty face!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 5, 2010)

Adrian said:


> Carla, this topic is supposed to be about, the worst picture, this a gorgeous photo showing your very pretty face!



Lol, to me it is the worst because I cried for a long time when my friend posted this and she refused to delete it. At most, all she did was untag me from the image, so it still exists, but I absolutely HAAAAAAAAATE that picture. I was also 18 at the time it was taken. And I still hate that picture.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 5, 2010)

Gotta agree, Carla - that photo is beautiful; what the hell were you thinking? Your eyes and smile are just so pleasing to look at.

What don't you like about it?


----------



## Proner (Oct 5, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> LOL Romain! This made me laugh as much as the photo of me with a ginger beard made you laugh!



Haha yeah. Crazy look + mouth open to swear about the pic taker = worst picture of yourself!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah, agree - probably the prettiest I've seen of you - just a really nice pic.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 5, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Gotta agree, Carla - that photo is beautiful; what the hell were you thinking? Your eyes and smile are just so pleasing to look at.
> 
> What don't you like about it?



At the time the picture was taken, I had gone through a rough day and was so ready to burst into tears. I was angry, frustrated, and just not feeling the least bit appealing at all. My friend, though, was so persistent in getting a picture that I finally turned around and went "Here. Take it and shut the hell up." And that's how the picture was taken. 

There wasn't a good mood behind it, and the picture itself definitely does not bring on a good mood, either.


----------



## MissHoney (Oct 5, 2010)

Ya'll are so brave!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay, I just saw this picture of me on the Butterfly Lounge website from a few weeks back. It's a terrible, crazy picture of me. And I can't stop laughing at it... What in the HELL kind of facial expression am I making? I look like a lunatic!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Okay, I just saw this picture of me on the Butterfly Lounge website from a few weeks back. It's a terrible, crazy picture of me. And I can't stop laughing at it... What in the HELL kind of facial expression am I making? I look like a lunatic!



You look like you're fleeing in terror from something. Not really good publicity for BFL.


----------



## kayrae (Oct 27, 2010)

oh my, mcbeth :smitten:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 27, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> You look like you're fleeing in terror from something. Not really good publicity for BFL.



YES!!! That is exactly what it looks like. HA. I actually think I was doing some line dance called the "Cupid Shuffle", but that expression...geez. 



kayrae said:


> oh my, mcbeth :smitten:



You know you want a piece of this.


----------



## iamaJenny (Oct 28, 2010)

Christov said:


> Drunk; check. Sweaty; check. Ridiculous pose; check.
> 
> Bad picture criteria fulfilled.



Actually Christov those two dudes next to you look way worse. Someone should tell them that their faces look 2D. I think they have a surgical procedure to fix that....


Anyway this is my WORST picture. It makes me sick to look at it lol. Although I should mention that in the process of having this picture taken a fly landed on my nose and now my face is stuck like this. 
Who's LOLing now? 

View attachment Photo 7.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 28, 2010)

iamaJenny said:


> Actually Christov those two dudes next to you look way worse. Someone should tell them that their faces look 2D. I think they have a surgical procedure to fix that....
> 
> 
> Anyway this is my WORST picture. It makes me sick to look at it lol. Although I should mention that in the process of having this picture taken a fly landed on my nose and now my face is stuck like this.
> Who's LOLing now?



HA! I LOVE this photo! :wubu:


----------

